# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Thái Lan tìm hiểu văn hóa Xiêm La

## dandulich_mix

*Du lịch Thái Lan*  đang trở thành một cơn sốt trong vài năm trở lại đây,không đơn thuần  chỉ vì Thái Lan có những khu du lịch nổi tiếng với dịch vụ tới hoàn hảo  mà còn là vì đất nước xinh đẹp này có nền văn hóa cực kỳ thú vị. Chúng  ta sẽ cùng đi tìm hiểu đôi chút nhá.


*Tour Thái Lan tìm hiểu nghệ thuật Thái Lan:*

*

*

Nghệ thuật của  Thái chủ yếu có đề tài Phật Giáo. Hình ảnh các đức Phật được miêu tả  với nhiều trường phái đặc trưng khác nhau qua nhiều thời kỳ. Kiến trúc  và nghệ thuật điêu khắc đền chùa Thái chịu ảnh hưởng từ nhiều nguồn,  trong đó có ảnh hưởng từ kiến trúc Khơ me. Nghệ thuật Thái hiện đại là  sự pha trộn giữa các yếu tố truyền thống và kỹ thuật hiện đại.
Văn học Thái Lan chịu ảnh hưởng lớn bởi nền văn hóa Hindu của Ấn Độ.  Những tác phẩm xuất sắc nhất của văn chương Thái gồm phiên bản của sử  thi với đề tài tôn giáo Hindu Ramayana, có tên là Ramakiên, là tác phẩm  viết chung của vua Rama I và đại sư Loetla Nabhalai (vua Rama II) với  phần thơ được viết bởi Sunthorn Phu.
Không hề có truyền thống kịch nói ở Thái Lan, thay vào vị trí đó là nghệ  thuật múa Thái Lan. Có ba loại múa Thái: Khon, Lakhon và Likay- Khon  đòi hỏi kỹ năng phức tạp nhất, nhưng Likay lại được yêu thích nhất. Kịch  Nang, một loại rối bóng được trình diễn tại miền Nam.
Âm nhạc Thái Lan bao gồm các truyền thống nhạc dân gian và cổ điển cũng như là nhạc pop.*
2. Tour du lịch Thái Lan qua tôn giáo:*







Hiện tại, tổng  số 95% dân chúng được ghi nhận là tín đồ Phật Giáo, hầu hết là theo  truyền thống Theravada. Theo sự thống kê có trên 30.000 ngôi Chùa ở 75  tỉnh thành của Thái Lan. Con số tăng sĩ Thái Lan không có con số nhất  định mà tùy thuộc vào mùa mỗi năm. Con số cao nhất được ghi nhận là  350.000 tăng sĩ hiện diện trong mùa nhằm vào mùa kiết đông an cư của chư  tăng Thái, từ tháng 7 đến tháng 9 mỗi năm. Ngoài những vị đã chính thức  được truyền Cụ Túc giới (Upasamapada), số còn lại là những tăng sinh  tập sự hoặc tu gieo duyên, tuổi từ 6 cho đến 19, con số này đông không  thể thống kê được.
Phật giáo đã đóng góp tích cực vào trong đời sống của người dân Thái  không những về mặt vật chất, kinh tế mà còn đi sâu vào đời sống tinh  thần của họ. Sự hiểu biết và thấm nhuần giáo lý nhân quả nghiệp báo và  nhiều giáo lý cốt lõi của PG, đã giúp cho người dân Thái biết sống và  sống theo khuôn khổ của Chánh pháp. Bản chất hiền hòa, từ ái, khiêm cung  và nhã nhặn của người dân Thái đã thể hiện một phần nào đó từ sự thực  hành đạo lý của họ.*
3. Du lịch Thái Lan tận hưởng ẩm thực đất Thái:*



Người Thái Lan  quan niệm bữa ăn là nơi giao tiếp thân mật của mọi người. Trong bữa ăn,  món ăn chính là cơm tẻ hoặc xôi, ăn cùng với nhiều món được chế biến  theo các cách khác nhau, theo khẩu vị của mỗi vùng. Đó là các món súp,  cà ri, các món hầm hoặc rán, salad và thêm một hay nhiều thứ nước chấm  cơ bản như nước mắm và ớt. Người Thái Lan ăn tráng miệng bằng hoa quả  tươi hay những loại bánh truyền thống. Đặc biệt, người Thái Lan coi thú  ẩm thực là cách giải trí ưa thích nhất. Mỗi miền có một cách ăn và chế  biến món ăn riêng. Khi chúng ta nói đến “Ẩm thực Thái Lan”, thực tế là  chúng ta đang nói đến 4 vùng miền ẩm thực khác biệt của Thái, mỗi vùng  miền lại có một nét đặc trưng riêng trong cách chế biến truyền thống của  họ.
Ngoài ra khi nhắc đến ẩm thực Thái Lan chúng ta cũng phải nhắc đến ẩm  thực cung đình Xiêm trước kia, ban đầu chỉ phổ biến trong hoàng tộc,  ngày nay nó được lưu truyền rộng rãi.
Còn nhiều điều mà chỉ một bài viết tôi không thể nói hết được về nền văn  hóa thú vị của đất nước này. Vậy tại sao bạn không cùng chúng tôi tới  với “đất nước của những nụ cười” này để tự mình khám phá và tìm hiểu  thêm về đất nước và con người họ. Mọi thông tin chi tiết về *tour du lịch Thái Lan* xin quý khách vui lòng xem qua link: http://mixtourist.com.vn/du-lich-thai-lan
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn thên theo địa chỉ:
_Công ty du lịch Mix Tourist
Đia chỉ: Phòng 2001, tòa nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
ĐT: 04 6281 4340  |   Fax: 04 6281 4341  |  Mobile: 094 3838 222             
Yahoo & Skype:  mixtourist  
Email: info@mixtourist.com.vn | Website (chính ) : www.mixtourist.com.vn_ 
Rất hân hạnh được là người bạn đồng hành cùng quý khách!

----------

